# Condensation



## Rickay (Jul 20, 2009)

I have an Ace Milano with an over cab bed (ocb). I have today found water dripping from the light and speaker fittings just past the ocb, towards the rear of the van. 
I removed the speakers and lights to access the roof panel and found that condensation had accumulated and was running down from the over cab bulge, soaking into a wooden batten and then exiting through said light and speaker fittings. (I initally thought it might be a leak from the join between the front roof bulge and the main part of the van but this seem to be quite OK.) 
Has anyone had the same experience and/or has anyone any idea as to how I can prevent this happening again? (For instance, should I stuff some insulation material in the roof cavity?)


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi, are you living in the van/got the heating on? We only have slight condensation on the ceiling in extreme cold and with the heating high(ish). If the van is empty and no heating I wouldn't expect any condensation.


----------



## Rickay (Jul 20, 2009)

*CONDENSATION*

No, I am not living in the van. Indeed, we haven't been away in it for a month. When we were away in October (lovely Lyme Regis!) we did have the heating on.
I'm thinking that the insulation is inadequate as there was none over the panel incorporating the lights and speakers. Any one else with thoughts on this????


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I do not know your 'van but if it is condensation and not a leak, you have two options. Have a van that is the same temperature inside as outside or in some way, directly insulate the roof surface to prevent the warm moist air inside your 'van meeting the comparatively cold dry outer skin of your motorhome. A sealed gap between the inner habitation zone could be one answer or some form of lining on the inside of your roof skin to act as a buffer zone. Foam, felt or carpet are just three that come to mind. All of these thoughts are fairly basic and the manufacturers will have had them in mind, so the next question could be: How had the manufacturers intended to avoid this problem?
Alan


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

This is a well known issue for vans manufactured around 2007. Back in 2007 I bought a Swift Sundance 630L. We were using it for an extended trip late on in the year with the heating on and two of us sleeping up in the luton.

The first time we noticed the problem was when we had water coming out of the roof speakers when we moved off a pitch. On the next site it got worse. We had water dripping down behind the wall unit above the pullman table and running past the window.

I reported the issue to Swift who asked I return the van to them. They had realised there was a problem from other customers

The van was taken to the Swift factory a few days later. It was explained to me that the insulation used to insulate the pod area had been changed to a pre-manufactured bag which was not as effective as cramming it full of rockwool or what ever.

I was told the van would need to be in the factory for the day for the Mod to take place. 

When I returned the van was full of people with suits! I realised then that what they had found in my van was far more serious than what they had at first expected and they had a bigger problem on there product.

I think what had happened previous was a few people had reported the problem, but had not used there van as extensively as we had. I would also think there might have been a delay from the condensation problem and the van arriving at Swift, so when Swift inspected it the problem did not seem to great with other peoples vans.

However, we had been touring in the van for almost 4 weeks and took the van straight to Swift factory. Only then did they see the full extent of what was happening.

I was not happy when I was told that they had dried it out and I needed to keep an eye on the inside roof of the van for any dark spots forming...damp!

With the great support of Cath Powell I was offered a replacement vehicle. My 9 month old van was returned to Swift and I collected a lovely new Voyager.

I suggest you contact Swift as they have ben dealing with this issue for a number of years now.

Good Luck

Stewart


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Try some bubble pack packing in the void area.


----------



## Rickay (Jul 20, 2009)

*CONDENSATION*

Thanks for the messages, especially Stewart's. I will be getting in touch with Swift and will let you know of the outcome.

Has anyone else faced the same problem or had dealings with Swift?


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: CONDENSATION*



Rickay said:


> Thanks for the messages, especially Stewart's. I will be getting in touch with Swift and will let you know of the outcome.
> 
> Has anyone else faced the same problem or had dealings with Swift?


Hi Rickay,

If you do a search I'm sure you will find a number of other members have had the same issue.

I don't think you will have any issues with Swift resolving this as they are well aware of it.

I'm sure thay have sent details to all there dealers and have order numbers for the parts to resolve this issue.

Good luck and let us all know how you get on

Stewart


----------



## Rickay (Jul 20, 2009)

*CONDENSATION*

Contacted Swift Customer Services who were totally non-committal - wouldn't even confirm that similar vans had suffered with this problem."Increase the ventilation and see if it recurs" say they; "totally unacceptable" say I " as I shouldn't be expected to remove light fittings and speakers to see if there has been a recurrence". "Speak to your local dealer for them to assess the problem and we will then see what can be done".

Spoke to my local dealer. "Oh yes, they have modification for this problem; not a recall as such, but more insulation and new fittings".

So there we are!


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

When the van is occupied precipitation will take place somewhere which is why I don't cook in the van.
Rough figures:-
Sleeping Adult 0.7lt
shower 1.0 lt
Meal for 2 1.3lt

So the average couple will kick out 4.7 lt of condensate per day which has to precipitate somewhere. 
You either keep it in suspension by heat or persuade it to leave by ventilation.

Steve


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Ventilation*



pneumatician said:


> So the average couple will kick out 4.7 lt of condensate per day which has to precipitate somewhere.
> You either keep it in suspension by heat or persuade it to leave by ventilation.
> 
> Steve


I always try and have at least one roof vent open even in cold weather. And maybe crack a window open when cooking. :idea:


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Suggest you ask to speak with the Customer Care Manager. They all changed recently so don't have a name sorry.

Failing this I would suggest you send an e-mail off to Peter Smith the owner of the Swift Group who has helped many forum members.

Peter used to be very active on this forum but I have not seen him on for quite sometime.

If you need any further information drop me a PM and I will assist as much as I can.

I would however reisterate that this is a none problem for this year of vehicle.

Stewart


----------



## Rickay (Jul 20, 2009)

*CONDENSATION*

Sound advice "pneumatician".

We sleep with the window nearest the sleeper slightly open (we do in the house also!). We avoid showering in the van, and always have windows and/or doors open when cooking if only to let the delicious smells out and agitate our neighbours' taste buds!


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Rickay,

Like your style nothing worse than smelling bacon in the morning and you have run out.
On the other hand you are cooking away looking forward to your roast lamb and mint sauce and all you can smell is the bloke next doors Herrings cooking on the BBQ.
Fish is definitely antisocial.

Steve


----------

